# Garlic - good for hair?



## kristiex0 (Dec 29, 2006)

" Helps prevent excessive hair loss, breakage, frizzies and split ends with wonder-working garlic! Contains the finest deodorized extract of natural garlic to stimulate damaged hair and help relieve dry, itchy scalp. Leaves hair soft and lustrous, looking and feeling healthy and strong. Will not strip color-treated or permed hair. Wet hair with warm water. Massage shampoo into hair and scalp and work into a rich lather. Rinse and repeat, allowing lather to remain on hair and scalp for 2 to 3 minutes. Rinse out thoroughly. Shampoo every other day for four weeks and then two or three times a week thereafter. "

I was just reading this description of a "Garlic Conditioner" .. i think its by Queen Helene .. wierd. is this true?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 29, 2006)

Never heard this but I know garlic has some cool properties to it. I wonder if it'd be just as good taking it internally? I keep garlic capsules around for when I need them. Maybe i'll start taking regularly again just to see.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Dec 29, 2006)

I wonder if it makes your head smell like garlic? Not sure that would be very attracive!


----------



## Susi_lp86 (Dec 30, 2006)

I've also heard about it, but no idea if it is true or not.


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds good to my dry/itchy scalp?


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2006)

i wanna know if it works! keep us posted if anyone does it.


----------

